# [Fail2ban] Config Samba

## mysix

Presque tout est dans le titre, en faite je voulais savoir si on peut configurer fail2ban pour samba...

Je bite pas grand chose dans sa configuration et je ne voudrait pas faire une fausse manipulation qui mettrait mes données en périls.

Est-ce que quelqu'un à un fichier de configuration pour fail2ban avec samba intégré ?

Merci !

----------

## boozo

'alute

je me permets une ou deux questions préalables : veux-tu réellement rendre ton samba accessible depuis l'extérieur ? Si oui pourquoi "directement" et non pas à travers un vpn ou un tunnel ssh p.e. ?

----------

## mysix

ssh pas trop parce que j'aimerais que ca soit accessible par windows sans installation d'un logiciel tiers tel que putty ou autres.

J'aimerais qu'il ai également une gestion des utilisateurs, des quotas, et qu'on puisse rajouter dans le poste de travail une icone du dossier serveur...

Enfin j'imagine qu'il faut que je me tourne du côté VPN. J'ai pas trop investigué ce système donc je vais voir merci.

Tu as des références utiles ? Si je met du VPN, cela ne change pas qu'il faille que j'ai samba non ?

Merci

----------

## El_Goretto

OMG, samba à poil sur internet.... brrrrrr....   :Neutral: 

VPN indispensable!

----------

